

Better than boycotting GoDaddy (google bomb Namecheap) - RobertKohr

GoDaddy has been a supporter of SOPA which has caused many to boycott them.<p>Here is an even better way to hit them in the bottom line...<p>Add this somewhere in your webpage (you can just stick it somewhere in the footer)<p>&#60;a href="http://www.namecheap.com"&#62;Domain Registration&#60;/a&#62;<p>GoDaddy is #1 in google for "Domain Registration", but if enough people link to this (it doesn't take much) they will be nocked out of the coveted top spot. This will be a huge dent in their revenue stream.<p>This is referred to as a "google bomb" and it works by the fact that search ranking is based upon the the weight of the links pointed to a page. The name of the link helps them correlate the search terms that match with the link.<p>Namecheap was chosen as they have a high ranking (so they have a good chance at popping to the top) and has been vocal in being anti-SOPA. You can use the coupon code "SOPASucks" to get a discount there too.<p>I just added it to two of my sites -  editthis.info and cueflash.com (both with a page rank of 5). That will hit them in the SEOs.
======
RobertKohr
Post here any urls that you add this link to.

------
mariuolo
Why namecheap, specifically?

